# Making room in the shop



## Lalo (Jul 26, 2012)

Finally got around to cleaning the garage and making room for my race truck to come home. 

View attachment IMAG0255-1-1.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2012)

Good lookin garage and welcome to the site.


----------



## Lalo (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome to you too!! 

I was a member before you


----------



## havasu (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome back Lalo! Let's see some pics of the race truck!


----------



## Lalo (Aug 6, 2012)

Haha, I have an entire gallery dedicated to the build!  http://photobucket.com/TundraRacingDevelopment


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome and with out pics, its just a story! LOL
never mind me, I'm old and senile!
(wife says "sick but happy")


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 7, 2012)

I just noticed , 
I was here before all of you! (so far) 
what do I win????


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2012)

A dinner for two...



































All expenses paid by you......


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 26, 2012)

Very Nice! I think if I could pick any form of Motorsports it would be off road truck racing! I have always raced dirt track ovals but that is the best of both worlds you get the high horse power dirt trackin to the left and right plus jumps!! But we dont have anything like that in North Georgia.


----------

